# Ipod docking station adapter "acid"??



## mkruuseh (May 31, 2011)

Okay i have a problem here, first let me explain the Ipod docking station i am using, the adapter in the station is seperated in 2 parts there is the adapter in its whole. and then the 2 metal sticks you put into your Plug contact(sry idk the correct word) - so you have to put those 2 together to make the adapter work. 

here the other day i was sitting on my laptop with the docking station next to me, i had power in the station but i wasent listening music or anything i just used it as a clock, since i have no other time clock in my room except computer. ive used the station as alarm and so on. 

then when im sitting at my laptop i hear like an electric discharge of some sort, and my docking stations stops showing the time or anything. then when i go down and pick up the adapter i take the 2 parts of it away from each other, and there is comming some sort of green acid out of the adapter, but it was comming our of the 2 metal sticks and not the adapter itself. and is an ipod docking station not supposted to be able to stand with the power on and work as an clock/alarm, when there is buildt one into it?


----------



## mkruuseh (May 31, 2011)

my real question is. do you think it is only the adapter not working or the entire station, bcause then i would go down and buy a new adapter that maybe be working.


----------

